# please pray for the Hegwood



## HawgWild23 (Dec 22, 2011)

The Hegwood family has a 16 week old baby boy that has Pneumonia, double ear infections and rsv. and the pneumonia is spreading. He is 1 one sick little baby. They have been at Egleston for 4 day and he is not getting any batter. Please say a pray for this family. Thanks


----------



## Sargent (Dec 22, 2011)

Sent from here.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 22, 2011)

Praying for this precious child and the family.............................


----------



## Jasper (Dec 22, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## RNC (Dec 22, 2011)

Prayers sent for this precious baby


----------



## speedcop (Dec 22, 2011)

praying for Gods hand on this child


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 22, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 22, 2011)

Prayers sent for the little baby and his family.


----------



## Poppy D (Dec 22, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## love the woods (Dec 22, 2011)

prayers sent for this little baby that God will heal him


----------



## Melissa (Dec 22, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 22, 2011)

lifted up


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 22, 2011)

I pray God's blessings on the family.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. still need prayers dr said last night that he is doing a hole lot better not totally out of the water but over the "hump".  Amen


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 29, 2011)

The baby got to go home and is doing great. thanks every one


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 29, 2011)

God is good!


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic news, thanks for the update.


----------



## love the woods (Dec 29, 2011)

Great news.God is good


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 29, 2011)

Soli Deo Gloria


----------

